# Bloomingpoing - 14gal scaped



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Here goes.

Spec:
Tank - 14 gal (54L)
Light - 55W CF light 6500kelvin
Filtration - Eheim Ecco 2232 (For now just a Jebo 825 (bad))
CO2 - pressurized with mister (Tunze mini)

Substrate: 
Buttom: Tropica Aquacare substrate
Top: Elos Terra

Hardscape:
Redmoor root
Granite rocks

Plants:

Foreground:
Glossostigma elatinoides
Middle:
Eleocharis parvula, Eleocharis acicularis, Blyxa japonica, hydrocotyle verticillata, Didiplis diandra, Cryptocoryne beckettii "petchii", Cryptocoryne undulata "broad leaves".
On rocks/wood:
Javamoss, Anubias barteri var. nana, Anubias barteri var. nana petite og Microsorum pteropus ''Narrow''. (Not yet: Bolbitis Heudelotii, on open right middle)
Background:
Rotala rotundifolia og Rotala green (cant be seen cause its too damn low, but its on the hole left back)










Im glad I finally got something to show, other than hardscapelayouts


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

This looks very good! It took me a moment to recognize the wood layout. I like how you've softened the rocks with the plants. I'm really looking forward to seeing this when your plants fill in.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

I need to fiddle with the anubias in the middle, since it look like crap with the rhizomes up high. I guess i gotta buy a new anubias to put there, instread of my halfdead leftoverst...


----------



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

should look great once its settled and matured 

Sam


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@A-P: In my opinion, if you tie some java moss on rock & wood, shimps will be happy as they love mosses very much....


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

I will - I just diddent have the time at the point, and if i wait, i can find the best places so they match the scape.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

I made a slideshow for the making of the tank...

Slideshow of Building Bloomingpoint - 14 gal aquascape

Enjoy


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

*Update*

I got a better photo from today.










I got some more anubias to fill in the holes... Any comments on the anubias would be appreciated.

I took out most of the moss, since it was infested with hairalgae, but the damage it briefly did was taken care of by my 19 amanos - one was a jumper and became a snack for mt 2 year old son :mrgreen:

I dose 5 ml of my EI mix (macro ferts = 14 w/v KNO3; 3 w/v KH2PO4; 3,75w/v K2SO4) every second day and 2 ml Tropica Aquacare liquid (micro) every other day.

CO2 is plentyfull

Growth is good - especially Glosso. But the rotala green on the back left are slow in the moment, but are not showing any sign of dificiencies.

I plan on adding moss on the wood in the near future.

Any comments on the layout are most welcome.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

Very nice! I am being picky, but your large center most piece of wood (first one on the left hand side when going from center) something about the direction it's pointing in disrupts the chi.

I'd like some more info on your Co2 as well.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

> the direction it's pointing in disrupts the chi


Considering that the hole left side will be covered with rotala green, like the right side has the rotundifolia, do you think it will be disrupting then. I plan on only having a little of the wood itself showing, and corvering the rest with moss, the fern and a crypt (hardly seen at the moment).

The CO2 is pressurized and diffused with a mister (fistst pic on the left). I cant use the pH/kH method the determine CO2 since the substrate (Elos) is messing up the pH and kH as well. I got a steady 1bp/sec and pearling all day.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

> I took out most of the moss, since it was infested with hairalgae, but the damage it briefly did was taken care of by my 19 amanos - one was a jumper and became a snack for mt 2 year old son


Hope he hasn't got a taste for them now, that could prove expensive!!!!


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

> Hope he hasn't got a taste for them now, that could prove expensive!!!!


...1 amanoshrimp-cocktail pleace...

...thatl be 200$ sir ...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

That tank looks much bigger than a 14g!!!!!

Really nice scaping


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

*Update with new picture*

Only two month old, so far from complete.

Not much to say - replaced some plants. Tried some ideas.

I just need some feedback. One thing to say, is that the rotala green and rotundifolia, has just been cutted, and are the main structure in viewing it. The green need to grow more in over the middle, to make some dissymmetri, and they both need to fill out the sides and overall.

nuff talk:


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

Wow, Your tank looks amazingggg. I really like the layout!


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

nice transition.. tank looks great


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

The difference between this photo and the one before are quite pronounced. It's definitely evolving in the right direction! You're doing a great job creating the depth that you are in just a 14G tank. To comment on a previous suggestion, now that the left side's plants are growing up behind the wood, I don't think the wood looks out-of-place sticking up there. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

*video of me planting glosso*

I ripped out the carpet and replanted the glosso...

I made a video just for the fun of it


----------



## eduardoumeoka (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice video, and nice fishes.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

i like how your tank is growing in. it looks very lush and as said above, it has wonderful depth.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks all. Im trying real hard to cut the stemplants right for the background to apear perfect. But its difficult not to make it symmetrical when its a "wide" area and there has to be a line between the Rotalas.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

*Update with new picture*

Just another quickshot:










The plants are sort of messy -since i just did a dramatic waterchange...

The Bolbitis difformis diddent make it - and is gone. One of the Broadleaves crypts is gone, and so will the other be soon - i just need to fint out what to replace it with. Something dark, low and midground - not another crypt thought - its too symmetrical with one in each side...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

